# 6" Aurora curves?



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok I'm building a 4 lane track on a door and making it portable with Aurora lock and joiner screwed down. I only have 9" and 6" radius curves. Is this going to be too difficult of a track for casual racers?

I was going to do something similar to an oval with 4 360 degree loops in the corners, reversing them so everyone has equal lane length, using only these curves. Is this going to be too boring for a track?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ok I'm building a 4 lane track on a door and making it portable with Aurora lock and joiner screwed down. I only have 9" and 6" radius curves. Is this going to be too difficult of a track for casual racers?
> 
> I was going to do something similar to an oval with 4 360 degree loops in the corners, reversing them so everyone has equal lane length, using only these curves. Is this going to be too boring for a track?


having 1 in my cave (fig 8) 
found 6" 2b 2 "SHARP".... go w/ 9 & 12" :thumbsup:
Bubba 123


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I think the key to using 6" curves is having good slow speed control over your cars. Which means a good match between volts, controllers and chassis. If you don't have good slow speed control, 6" curves are just unenjoyable, especially with non-magnet cars.

The other consideration with 6" curves is their location. Some locations are good, others will always be a problem and hinder a good flow.

Will it be too tough or unenjoyable for newbies? With non-magnet cars, my opinion would be yes.

Joe


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I think the key to using 6" curves is having good slow speed control over your cars. Which means a good match between volts, controllers and chassis. If you don't have good slow speed control, 6" curves are just unenjoyable, especially with non-magnet cars.
> 
> The other consideration with 6" curves is their location. Some locations are good, others will always be a problem and hinder a good flow.
> 
> ...


Joe hit the nail right on the head! The key to enjoyability for newbies is a good match between volts, controllers and chassis. 

I found stock wallwarts & stock controllers a poor match for a small layout and 6" curves.

I removed most of the 6" curves from my layout as they were too hard to negotiate - even with magnet cars!

Experiment with different layouts and run them in both directions.

See this post (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4028923&postcount=6) for a more comprehensive list.

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------

